# Weak hind legs



## stinkypete1211

Hello forum, first post here and wanted to say hi to everyone. Baxter is my 5.5 year old baby has been to and from the vet a bunch of times since February. It first started off with a limp. The vet took xrays of his legs and back and thought that it was a sprain. They prescribed him NSAID medication and pain medicine. 

After a month of medication, it didn't seem to help. In fact, it looked like he was getting worse. He couldn't get up after laying down and walked with a hunched back. The notes said it could be IVDD. They also did bloodwork and Lyme came back negative. They gave him a cortisone injection and prescribed prednisone. He seemed to be doing fine until the prednisone ran out. 

3 weeks pass by and we're back at the vet. The give Baxter another cortisone shot and more prednisone. The results were the same as before - Fine on medication but not so fine after the medication ran out. 

Fourth time back to the vet 2 weeks later - I noticed that Baxter's legs were shaking when he was laying down. Even though he wasn't wimpering or yelping, I knew he was in pain. This time, the vet gave him a lower dose of prednisone (he was peeing in the house on the higher dosage) and tramadol for the pain. Since he has been on prednisone for so long, it must have weakened his immune system because he also had a skin infection (on the underside) and an ear infection (first one). The vet this time believed it was a torn CCL and suggested we bring Baxter to an orthopedic specialist. 

A few days pass by and I was finally able to get an appointment with the specialist (last Monday). The doctor reviewed the previous x rays and didn't see anything. Since we were already there and want to find out what is wrong with Baxter, we agreed to take x rays of his of his upper back. After waiting for an hour, he comes out and tells us he doesn't think that its IVDD or CCL. He also said since Baxter was on medication, her wouldn't be able to diagnose him properly. Instead of driving back, the dr said I could email him with how Baxter is doing after the medication has worn off. I emailed him this morning stating he is still having problems getting up and is reluctant to put any weight on his Left Rear Leg. So far no response 

So...as any other person would do, I have turned to the forums while I wait to hear back. Just wondering if anyone else has gone through anything similar or could offer any advice. Hopefully the doctors can identify the problem so I can have my hyper dog back.

I took the following videos of Baxter this morning:
walking:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUKP0eVRN6LSmpiUHJDV1hrWWc/edit?usp=sharing

shaking:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUKP0eVRN6LR0kxa3JTTzVCNk0/edit?usp=sharing

Skin infection:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUKP0eVRN6LVkxiSVhXVUxsMUk/edit?usp=sharing

skin infection:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByUKP0eVRN6LTkpBNVhXczkyaTQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## DB1

I'm really sorry I can't help, but just wanted to offer sympathy for you and your boy, really hope they can sort out quickly what is causing him discomfort, it must be so frustrating. good luck.


----------



## Cat 53

Don't want to scare you, but get him checked for Alabama Rot. Now! Don't wait. Check his paws. He looks very similar to Mandy my mini Schnauzer. She didn't survive. Where do you live? Probably isn't that as it's been a few weeks from what you say. If it's possible and is a muscular skeletal problem, then maybe something like Hydrotherapy and Bowen would be of benefit......loads better than drugs that's for sure. I would think a good probiotic would help with the skin and ear problems too. Wishing you all the best and swift healing for your boy. :hug::hug:


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Poor Baxter - he really looks like he is struggling. 

From experiences with a previous dog I would say x-rays are often not enough to diagnose issues with the spinal cord so an MRI would be far better and would show an awful lot more. Have the vets done tests like turning his back feet over to see how quickly he rights them and was he OK with them?

If you were in the UK I would recommend a specialist rehab and pain clinic I have used in the past but from his docked tail I suspect you are not.

Hope you get some answers soon for your lovely boy.


----------



## Marzi

Poor Baxter.
Just wanted to say that I hope that you do find the cause of his pain and an effective treatment. 
Poor you, it is horrible to watch your pet suffering.


----------



## fairlie

I can't see the video because I have an overactive firwall but from all you've described and from other peoples reactions it sounds like a miserable situation. 

I can't offer anything that has not already been suggested except to say that often in these situations it turns out that you need a multi prong approach, hydro threrapy, pain relief and physio as well as holistic supplements and therapies. To that end I was reading yesterday about how all people, especially people of a certain vintage, should be eating stock made of meaty thick beef marrow bones that contains the chondroitin sulphate and calcium that we need to repair and maintain the "rubber" between our bones that cushions us as we move. When the stock cools it is in the gel part. I bet a dog would profit from it too and at the very least it might cheer him up a bit. Good luck with Baxter, please keep us posted.


----------



## stinkypete1211

Baxter thanks everyone for your well wishes. I received an email from the orthopedic doctor this morning. He said he would review the video when he has a chance today 

Cat 53 - I live outside Philadelphia. I am going to take him to the vet today since his infection hasn't cleared up. I Googled Alabama Rot and his paws don't look like anything in the pictures. The rash is contained in between his belly and leg. I did notice that the large pad on both rear paws are cracked. Not sure if that has anything to do with the limping but I'll ask the vet to check it out.

2ndhandgal - The vet and orthopedic has performed neurological tests on Baxter. They both said he responded normally. He was on pain, muscle relaxer & prednisone both times so that could be the reason why they didn't see anything. Now that he is off it, hopefully he will yelp or make some sign of discomfort when they examine him.

I also hope the doctors determine what is wrong with him. I am going to take him to the vet today so they can look at the skin infection. He's been on antibiotics for almost 2 weeks now and it should have cleared up!

Farlie - Since I thought Baxter had an issue with his CCL, I was reading up on conservative management while we were waiting for his appointment with the orthopedic vet. I started Baxter on glucosomine pills a weeks ago. It's Pet Natural Hip and Joint Supplement. It contains 750 mg Glucosamine, 400 mg of Methylsulfonylmethane and 400 mg Chondroitin. I was hoping we would see results by now but it may be too soon. 

I will post an update later on once I hear back from the specialist and vet.


----------

